# can I reuse chimney chase?



## TriumphT120 (Jan 13, 2018)

We are removing a zero clearance fireplace in our home and are going to create  an alcove where the ZC was. While maintaining all clearances as per the nfpa I’ve read front to back, I will be replacing all zero clearance rated pipe with new class A double walled pipe once it enters my attic. 

My question is, the new stove requires 6” single wall pipe from the stove to a support box in the ceiling, then 6” double wall through my attic which will run straight out the center of the house through an existing chimney chase to the outside. The ZC used 8” double walled pipe which I think had a 10” Outside diameter. Am I able to reuse the metal chimney cap to route my new smaller pipe through as long as the new storm collar covers up the larger hole? Or can I make an adapter plate which will cover the larger old hole and then cut a 6” double wall hole(8” o.d.)  I need into the plate, and sheet metal screw it and seal to the existing cap? Only reason I ask this, is that the existing cap has the exhaust pipe for my furnace penetrating through at the other end of the cap and don’t want to disturb it if I don’t have to by replacing with a new chimney cap


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2018)

You'll want to use double-wall connector pipe in an alcove for its tighter clearances. The old ZC pipe looks like it is air cooled. Most likely it will not be resusable. It also looks like everything up top there is galvanized and rusting away. It should all be be stainless for best longevity. 

What stove is going to go into this alcove? There are some nice close clearace stoves that will not need extra NFPA shielding. Have you considered them?


----------



## TriumphT120 (Jan 13, 2018)

begreen said:


> You'll want to use double-wall connector pipe in an alcove for its tighter clearances. The old ZC pipe looks like it is air cooled. Most likely it will not be resusable. It also looks like everything up top there is galvanized and rusting away. It should all be be stainless for best longevity.
> 
> What stove is going to go into this alcove? There are some nice close clearace stoves that will not need extra NFPA shielding. Have you considered them?



I am in the middle of restoring a parlor stove. I’m aware it’s not UL Listed and have checked with my township building codes and have talked to my insurance company many times about this project and have been assured that any of the scenarios of disaster I explained that could happen will be covered by my policy. I also have a building permit from my township. The stove has been broken down completely to be resealed and has been thouroughly inspected. 

I know lots of people act like using these stoves are taboo, so I’ve made sure to research everything possible to install these safely in accordance with the Nfpa guidelines for antique stove installation clearances. I might have to go with double wall like you suggest from the stove up to the ceiling if I can’t achieve the clearances in the alcove. The ZC is in the way and I can’t remove till I get that pipe out from the roof down to the ZC fireplace to remove. Once the ZC fireplace is out I’ll have a little bit of work to do for constructing the cove with non combustible materials. I’m just worried about having a hole in my chimney cap for that time till I get the cove done and parlor stove installed to pipe out and up through the chase and install the new storm cap and collar. I’m thinking you’re right on a new cap though too. Just wondering if anyone else has ever done this or have any tips.


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok, as you know the unlisted parlor stove will need 36" clearance in all directions and I think at least an 84" high ceiling in the alcove. This can be reduced down to 12" sides and back if an NFPA 211, ventilated wall shielding system is installed. If single-wall stove pipe is used then the wall shielding will need to extend to the ceiling (less 1" for ventilation opening at the top).

We've seen several ZC to alcove stove projects in the main forum. Search there on ZC alcove for some examples. The hole in the chimney top can be tarped over for a temporary seal.


----------



## TriumphT120 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks a lot! I’ll definitely check the main forum for ZC alcove projects to see what people have done. I appreciate the help! I’ll try to get pictures up of the project to show the progress.


----------



## bholler (Jan 13, 2018)

Can you post a pic of the stove?  Most of the old parlor stoves were made for coal.  And they will make a horrible wood stove no matter what you do.


----------



## TriumphT120 (Jan 14, 2018)

Luckily the stove is an oak model with the option of burning wood as well as coal. I got the proper “wood grate” for it and will be placed inside with a new refractory liner in the fire pot. The stove is called a Winner Oak no.14. Pretty much an exact model of a Round Oak style stove with a 14” firepot. I did a test burn in the yard and found many things that needed to be corrected. I’m waiting on a new steel barrel that is being rolled out and all joints will be sealed when assembled with the proper square but hardware.


----------



## bholler (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes that is going to be a very poor performing wood stove.  If you are dead set on using it that is fine but make sure you leave room in that alcove to switch it out for a wood stove in a couple years when you get tired of the poor performance of that one.


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2018)

You've done a really nice job of restoring the old stove. It looks great. If this is mostly as a showpiece and just occasional fires on holiday and a few weekends then it will be ok. It will be fairly inefficient, but it will heat.


----------



## TriumphT120 (Jan 14, 2018)

begreen said:


> You've done a really nice job of restoring the old stove. It looks great. If this is mostly as a showpiece and just occasional fires on holiday and a few weekends then it will be ok. It will be fairly inefficient, but it will heat.


Thanks a lot! Been a brutal labor of love with this thing. Mostly been researching and gathering any knowledge I can about how these were built, operated and properly restored for the last 4 years. This fall I finally took the dive to make it happen. Not really looking to this as a primary heat source at all. It will be for fires here and there. My main objective is to get it installed safely and 100% functional. It will be sealed up rather tight by the time I’m done with it with stove cement and a gasket around the ash clean out door.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 15, 2018)

begreen said:


> You'll want to use double-wall connector pipe in an alcove for its tighter clearances. The old ZC pipe looks like it is air cooled. Most likely it will not be resusable. It also looks like everything up top there is galvanized and rusting away. It should all be be stainless for best longevity.
> 
> What stove is going to go into this alcove? There are some nice close clearace stoves that will not need extra NFPA shielding. Have you considered them?



Have to agree with BG on this one, replace the chimney crown while you are at it. it's rusted and will soon rust through, as well as leaving rust stains down the side of your chimney. I'm doing mine in the Spring with a SS one, there are several companies on line that will build one right to your speces, custom.


----------



## TriumphT120 (Jan 15, 2018)

Sodbuster said:


> Have to agree with BG on this one, replace the chimney crown while you are at it. it's rusted and will soon rust through, as well as leaving rust stains down the side of your chimney. I'm doing mine in the Spring with a SS one, there are several companies on line that will build one right to your speces, custom.


I’m thinking I will be replacing it for sure. It didn’t seem like it had the cross bends in it to give it a small pitch to keep water from pooling. Hopefully I get the measurements exact to get my furnace stack through on spot when I go to swap them out.


----------



## FTG-05 (Jan 15, 2018)

Count me as someone who had a ZC fireplace converted to an alcove wood stove installation.  I specified double-walled pipe throughout.  in fact, I fired one vendor who argued with me about it.  We did, however, use the same chase above the alcove.

Pics:

Before:



After:


----------



## TriumphT120 (Jan 15, 2018)

FTG-05 said:


> Count me as someone who had a ZC fireplace converted to an alcove wood stove installation.  I specified double-walled pipe throughout.  in fact, I fired one vendor who argued with me about it.  We did, however, use the same chase above the alcove.
> 
> 
> Pics:
> ...


That turned out awesome! That’s exactly what we’re looking to do! We are going to use a reclaimed red brick looking veneer for our finish. What did you do for your sill plate above the stove? Would you happen to have a thread with pics along through the project? I’m crawling back into the attic for more recon. I’m worried about the offset I need to make. It’s hidden behind the wall,  but the ZC pipe right now immediately offsets to the right and goes straight up through the attic and out the chase. The wall that’s covering the offset will be gone to obtain the proper clearances needed. I’m hoping I can make the offset happen out of the support box right away in the attic and straight out the chase.


----------

